# شوك السمك عندما يعلق  بالبلعوم..



## kalimooo (17 يناير 2010)

*شوك السمك عندما يعلق  بالبلعوم..*​ 

طريقة لنزع شوك السمك المنحشر بالبلعوم

كيفية التخلص من شوك السمك المنحشر بالبلعوم
واعرف بانها تهم الجميع..





​ 
لا شك ان اكلات السمك محببة لدى الجميع او الغالبية اذا صح القول
ولكن في بعض الاحيان تحدث مشكلة وهى ان شوكة او عظمة من جسم السمكة ينحشر في البلعوم عند الاكل
بشكل غير متوقع فاحيانا نجد تلك الشوكة اما نبتلعها او نستطيع ان نرجعها للخارج ...

ولكن ماذا لو انحشرت شوكة ولم نستطع ازالتها هل نذهب الى الطبيب ونتوه في متاهات الطب والعلاج
اليكم الطريقة وعسى ان تعم الفائدة للجميع

نقوم بغلي بعض حبات زيتون هذا ان كان بحوزتنا بالبيت ونغليها في قليل من الماء جيدا ثم نشرب بشكل بطئ وعلى فترات هذا المشروب وكانه شاي ولكن على فترات قصيرة حتى نطيل فترة الشرب
وبعدها بفترة سنجد الشوكة قد اختفت والسر في ذلك ان هذا المشروب يساعد على تفكك عظم السمك وليونته فتتجزا فتختفي باذن الرب يسوع وسلامتكم جميعا...


----------



## youhnna (17 يناير 2010)

*شكرااااااااااا كليمو على المعلومة
هجيب ربع كيلو زينون
هههههههههههههه
مفيش حاجة ارخص؟​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (17 يناير 2010)

*وماله الضرب على الدهر لحد ما الشوكة تطلع او الروح تطلع مش فارقة اهيه 

حاجة هتطلع وخلاص وعلى الاقل اوفر وارخص واسرع 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

شكرا ياكليمو على المعلومة الجميلة دى 

بس هات كيلو زيتون بقى هدية لك واحد يكتب مرور

وانا هكتب خمسة علشان اخد خمسة كيلو ​*


----------



## candy shop (17 يناير 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااا كليمو 

على المعلومه 

اكيد كلنا بيحصلنا كده 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك 
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 يناير 2010)

ميرسي علي المعلومه 
بس اكيد هتكون صعبه جدا
 لان ميه الزيتون المغلي هتكون مره قوي
هههههههههههههههه

الاحسن مش ناكل سمك بشوك
ههههههههههههه
نشتري المخلي وبس

موضوع رائع ومفيد
ميرسي كليمو

​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (17 يناير 2010)

*انا عندى فكرة اسهل

محدش ياكل سمك

هو احنا غاويين  نقضى على الثروة السمكيه ؟؟

مفيش بقلوبنا رحمه ؟


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ميه ميه


عجبنى رد انجى موووووووووووووت عثل والنعمه​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (17 يناير 2010)

هههههههه
طريقة غريبة بس حلوة 
حبقى جربها لو حصلت
ميرسى لك كتير كليمو


----------



## kalimooo (18 يناير 2010)

youhnna
ماشي يا حبيب كوندي

هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (18 يناير 2010)

engy_love_jesus

تعالي لبنان خلاص اوعدك مش خمسة كيلو بس

خمسة ونص وتلات تربع

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

الشكر لمرورك الظريف


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (18 يناير 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حصلتلى وروحى كانت هتطلع ومن ساعتها كرهت السمك 
ثانكس كليمووووو​*


----------



## النهيسى (18 يناير 2010)

موضوع مهم جدا جدا


شكرا ليكم أخى الحبيب


الرب يبارككم​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (18 يناير 2010)

فكرة حلوة ميرسى كليمو


----------



## just member (18 يناير 2010)

*حلوة اكتير المعلومة
شكرا كليمو
*​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يناير 2010)

candy shop

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (19 يناير 2010)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> ميرسي علي المعلومه
> بس اكيد هتكون صعبه جدا
> لان ميه الزيتون المغلي هتكون مره قوي
> هههههههههههههههه
> ...




ما يصحش يا نيفين

اكل السمك ضروري

ههههههههههههههههه

ما فيش ليكِ مهرب من زوم الزيتون

عندنا لو واحد عايز يعذب التاني بيقولوه..

ها شربك زوم الزيتون..

شكرا لردك 

نورت


----------



## kalimooo (19 يناير 2010)

كيريا

السمك ضروري للجسم

اومال ها ناكل اللحم المضر

شكرا لمرورك الجميل


----------



## kalimooo (19 يناير 2010)

didi adly

اوكى كلي اليوم سمك وخليها

تعلق

ههههههههه وجربيها


----------



## marcelino (19 يناير 2010)

ثانكس على المعلومه يا كليمو
​


----------



## kalimooo (20 يناير 2010)

*كوكى


شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


*


----------



## kalimooo (20 يناير 2010)

النهيسى

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## الملك العقرب (20 يناير 2010)

ياجامد بجد ملعوبة يا جنرال مرسي يا حبيبي


----------



## kalimooo (20 يناير 2010)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (20 يناير 2010)

جوجو

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (21 يناير 2010)

ماروووووووو

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## white rose (21 يناير 2010)

*معلومة حلوة كتير

انا طول عمري بعرف انو ياللي بيعلق شوك بحلقو

من الأفضل انو ياكل لقمة خبز شوي كبيرة

بس عالطريقة شكلها اسهل

يسلموا ايديك كليمو*


----------



## سور (21 يناير 2010)

معلومة جديدة ومهمة اوى كليمو
انا بقى لو هاكل شوك السمك كله
مش ممكن ابطل اكل سمك
ميرررسى كليمو وليك عندنا اكلة سمك​


----------



## kalimooo (22 يناير 2010)

الملك العقرب قال:


> ياجامد بجد ملعوبة يا جنرال مرسي يا حبيبي




شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (22 يناير 2010)

white rose قال:


> *معلومة حلوة كتير
> 
> انا طول عمري بعرف انو ياللي بيعلق شوك بحلقو
> 
> ...




شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## JOJE (22 يناير 2010)

شكرا كليمو علي المعرومات
 الروعه دي
 ربنا يبركك ويعوضك خير


----------



## اني بل (23 يناير 2010)

موضوعك ظريف مثلك يا اخي كليمو شكرا" وتسلم ايدك


----------



## kalimooo (23 يناير 2010)

سور قال:


> معلومة جديدة ومهمة اوى كليمو
> انا بقى لو هاكل شوك السمك كله
> مش ممكن ابطل اكل سمك
> ميرررسى كليمو وليك عندنا اكلة سمك​





مشكوووووورة احلى هدية..

لاني بعطل هم القلي

امنا العلاج والاكلة
هههههههههه

مشكورة سور


----------



## kalimooo (24 يناير 2010)

joje

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (24 يناير 2010)

اني بل

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------

